# OK Bannana peppers out the ying yang



## dave17a (Oct 15, 2013)

Just freeze them? Did smoke some while back. Can't find em. Wife did something withem. Thinking of smoking red ones. Thanks for any input.


----------



## dave17a (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh yea and pepericinoes. if it spelled right. Got a ton of them. Bought 2 plants and they are crazy loaded


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 16, 2013)

I use to slice, then freeze them  when I had to many.  This year all I grew were Thai's and I like to dry them.
Last years Hungarians I smoked, then air dried...then ground into a powder.  I sprinkled that stuff on everything :biggrin:


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 16, 2013)

You can slice and freeze or even just wash, lay them on sheet trays and freeze then bag them up and freeze. 

Smoke them, dehydrate and grind or smoke and freeze. I think you could even make pickled banana peppers or something similar to this

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/150748/cowboy-candy-candied-jalapenos


----------



## dave17a (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh yea pickled many bannana peppers. Just don't get et much. Have put jalapenos withem, garlic and dill. Ho hum just looking for something different. Might slice some up longways and smokem and put in dehydrater. Thanks for all the replies, Dave


----------



## jayj123 (Dec 5, 2013)

Dave, I'm sure you already did something with them, but here's something to think about for next year. What I did with most of my jalapenos this year was make hot sauce, as all the ones I pickled last year are still here... I slice the peppers and cook them in a pot with some vinegar and a few cloves of garlic and salt. Just enough vinegar to keep the steaming, then when they soften a little, I put the whole thing in a blender and puree. I've done it two ways, 1 is a thick sauce that is almost like sirachi and the other is thinner, more like Texas Pete or Franks. The only difference is how much vinegar you add while pureeing. If they get too thin on you, just put them back in the pot to reduce. The flavor is so fresh and delicious. I jar them in pint jars, just like the pickled ones.

Didn't try it with Bananas, but have thought about how good a mild pepper sauce would be. Something for next year!


----------



## dougmays (Dec 6, 2013)

yea i would play around with sauces...banana peppers would give you a nice mild flavor! You should smoke them and try a bananna pepper "chipotle" sauce....molder then smoked jalepenos


----------



## cappyr (Dec 6, 2013)

*We do all the usual things but we also stuff em and put them on the pit for appytizers.  We split em length wise and the stuffings are endless use ya imagination.  Then we put em on the hot side for a few minutes to get toasty.  They make great 2 bite appys.  We use them also in pepper jelly they kinda turn down the heat of our cayenes and add a green dimension to the jelly.*


----------



## dave17a (Dec 7, 2013)

lots of diff. ideas All looks like new directions instead of just pickle. Havent tried any of what I smoked yet. Thinking of chili or stew. Got the bells too that I smoked.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 8, 2013)

Did couple quarts of candied jalapenos. OH YEA!


----------

